# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Техника ПВО РФ

## Холостяк

У нас собираются сделать класс БП, в нем планируется сделать макеты боевых позиций средств ПВО на местности в масштабе... Пришла идея собрать технику из пластиковых моделей.
Сейчас поГуглил, а ни Звезда, ни китайцы оказывается не выпускают моделей наших ПВО.. Ни "Бук", ни С-200(300), ни даже "Шилка" нет....
Есть сайтики где под индивидуальный заказ за 12000 рублей..., но это не пойдет... Не Абрамовичу класс делаем...

Кто нибудь встречал производителей сборных пластиковых моделей выпускающих тахнику ПВО???
Если попадались - сбросте пожалуйста ссылочку...

----------


## MAX

В каком масштабе собрались делать?
Если в 72-ом, то много нашей техники есть в моделях. И вполне доступных. И С-300, и С-125, и С-75. С-200 должна скоро быть. Есть даже ЗСУ-2-23. Из гусеничной техники, правда почти нет ничего доступного.  Пожалуй только Тунгуска есть доступная. А вот радары есть. Штуки четыре разных делают, но только в смоле.

----------


## Холостяк

72 вроде как маловатый... Думали как у "Звезды" 35... Но если нет в 35, то и 72 подойдет... На безрыбъе... 
Собираюсь съездить в "Олимпийский" и в "Сокольники", подберу уже на месте что нибудь.

----------


## MAX

Там точно почти все наберете. Радары были у Лейбов, в Сокольниках.

----------


## forten07

С-30ПС (не В ) - ПСТ- 72й (весь расчет)
ЗСУ-23/4- 35 Дрегон, 72- (смола но кто не помню)
ЗУ-23- 72- АСЕ, 35- ВЭ
2С6-72- Милитари Вилс
Бук-35 Трумпетер (пусковая0
С-75-72-Грань,35-Трумпетер (пусковая)
С-125- 72-ГРАНЬ (пусковая)
Стрела 10 на МТ-ЛБ- 72-АСЕ,35-СКИФ, НА БРДМ-2-Дрегон  35, 72-АСЕ
С-200,Тор,Куб,Круг,ОСА, Стрела... Нету

----------


## Камчадал

Есть новинки на Hobbyterra. Там смотрели?

http://www.hobbyterra.com/brands.asp?item=ZZ%20MODELL

----------


## Холостяк

> Есть новинки на Hobbyterra. Там смотрели?
> 
> http://www.hobbyterra.com/brands.asp?item=ZZ%20MODELL


Ух!! Отличная ссылка!! Спасибо!!!

----------

